

Public wifi - how could it get so bad? (2007) - lucaspiller
http://stabell.org/2007/10/04/wifi-woes/

======
lucaspiller
I was looking for a good discussion of why public wifi is so bad
(StackExchange or the like), and came across this article from nearly 7 years
ago. Things are still just as bad. I usually use 3G where possible as at least
in fixed locations it is reliable, unfortunately this isn't possible
everywhere due to cost (e.g. here in the UAE it's around $30/GB).

